# Car shut off while driving



## maxpowers (Jan 7, 2009)

Was driving my for the past few days and it ran perfectly fine then all of a sudden it seemed to be "tugging" itself to drive. So I pulled over to the side and the car turned off on its own. I checked the distributor cap for oil but didn't find any. I tried turning the car on and it would try to turn over and a few times is actually did but then immediately shut off afterward; most of the time it turned over when I was pumping the gas pedal while turning the key (the engine light also came on). After about 40mins of looking around for possible problems I turn the key and it starts right up and I drive the rest of the way home about 20miles.

I'm not sure if this has to do with the problem but right before the distributor cap on the actual engine there seems to be oil leaking down, if the distributor cap was not sealed properly it would most likely have oil inside due to this. It seems like this has been going on for a while because in some areas there is a lot of build up.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

